# XBox Moding



## bkaron (Jun 15, 2004)

- What is it        

 - How do I do it  

 - Is it worth it


----------



## bkaron (Jun 15, 2004)

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20040610173559266

Sounds Cool !!!!!


----------



## mdnky (Jun 15, 2004)

Go to home dept...buy a 16lb sledge hammer (8lb ones just aren't enough).  Take said X-Box outside and place on driveway, hit with sledge hammer multiple times.  Congrats! on your modded X-Box.  Works great with other M$ products and WinTel computers too...a great, albeit costly, stress reliever.

>> - What is it 
See above

>> - How do I do it 
See above

>> - Is it worth i
I think so....<G>


((General Disclaimer to anyone reading this:  Everything above was meant as a joke...if you're silly enough to do it, then don't come crying to us about your broke machine... ))


----------



## bkaron (Jun 15, 2004)

Man c'mon


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 15, 2004)

Chipless Xbox Modding


As many of you already know, it's possible  to hack the Xbox without the use of a mod chip. This has been going on for some time now  but I'd say within the last six months or so, the tools have evolved to the point that almost anyone can do it regardless of their tech skillz. So for all of you afraid of soldering or opening your Xbox, this may be the method for you.


Choosing your path  
In modding the Xbox, there are two paths to choose from: EvolutionX and Xbox Linux. Each adds its own unique functionality to your Xbox, so read on and decide which is best for you.


EvolutionX:
EvoX is an Xbox dashboard replacement. Meaning it replaces that green Xbox startup screen with EvoX startup screen and functionality. Without EvoX you wouldn't be able to launch any 3rd party applications or backed up games.


Xbox Linux:
If you're looking for a cheap little file server, web server, or a cool way to surf the web from your TV  Xbox Linux is your answer. If you have no idea what Linux is, or what Im talking about, stick with EvolutionX.


Getting started:
- Mad_Gouki's Xbox hack tutorial (EvoX) 
- Xbox Linux 


Needed parts:
- Mech Assault (Non-Platinum Version) 
- Action Replay 
- USB Adapter 


Resources:
- Xbox Scene 
- EMule Plus


Depending on which route you choose (EvoX or Linux) the above tutorials will walk you through step-by-step. To see the chipless hack in action, catch my segment on The Screen Savers Monday June 14th.

-www.kevinrose.com


i think you may need a PC to do a lot of stuff though.....


----------



## bkaron (Jun 15, 2004)

WOW! Great Post, Thanks Alot   

But, How do I do This:



> Sorry, there is currently no easy way to use Xbox Live and Linux on the same Xbox. Microsoft blocks everyone from Xbox Live who alters the Xbox; installing Linux is considered as "altering" by Microsoft.
> 
> 
> If you're more experienced, you can get an Xbox modchip that can be turned off completely and use "Cromwell" with it. Turn the modchip on, and you can run Linux. Turn the modchip off, and you can join the Xbox Live network.


----------



## MacMuppet (Jun 16, 2004)

I think the better chips are turn-off-and-onable at the dashboard. I wasn't going to chip my xbox (not that into games that I need pirate ones, can barely finish the ones I buy) but I've just bought an X2VGA adaptor - and it only works on NTSC xboxes, so to get it working I'll need to chip the box.
I'll probably get them from here - apparently the x-ecutor chip is off-and-onable...

http://www.whitedog.co.uk/catalog/default.php?cPath=9_91

...but it is an English site though....


----------



## bkaron (Jun 16, 2004)

SWEET SWEET SWEET    

This is prob. what I will get:
http://www.kanection.co.uk/product.php/216/0/

Ok lets say that I install it and a turn on the Xbox, what will happen? How do I do things with it? How do I do this:



> If you're more experienced, you can get an Xbox modchip that can be turned off completely and use "Cromwell" with it. Turn the modchip on, and you can run Linux. Turn the modchip off, and you can join the Xbox Live network.


----------



## ablack6596 (Jun 16, 2004)

It suggest not using the hack way without modchip to play backed up games.  My question is anyone know if it will work for them?  Also how about Xbox media center? Can we get that installed?


----------



## bkaron (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't know any thing about Xbox Modding, but I'm lerning a whole lot. A BIO is like an OS, right? What about flashing, what is that? Well, my real question is when I get the chip (wich I hear is the best) and install it, will I need to upload a BIO and flash it? Damn this is so hard to do over the internet, I wish I could talk to some one that knows about this king of stuff


----------



## bkaron (Jun 16, 2004)

WOW this little "how to" is great http://www.xbox-scene.com/articles/beginnersguide.php

I understand that if you put a chip in (on top) of the original BIOS chip it will trick the Xbox into thinking that it's loading the right one, and when you swich the external swich it will turn off the installed chip and you can load your original BIOS. Am I right about all of this?

But I'm still not clear on how to flash a BIOS on a new chip


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 17, 2004)

seriously though i have a PS 2 and have no idea about moding


(oh and by the way, i can legally install linux on a PS2 ^^)

if you are going to mod, you usually have to give up online access


----------



## ablack6596 (Jun 17, 2004)

Who cares about online access on the Xbox, they make you pay for the same things you get for free on PC.   As for the bios, I believe M$ was sueing the modchip makers, and the courts decision was that modchips were legal as long as they did not have a bios included with them.  So if you buy a modchip you are left with finding your own source for the bios.  No idea how to flash it though


----------



## sammyjojo (Jun 26, 2004)

I've had my xbox modded for a year and I have to say that It's probably the coolest system that I own right now because of it.  I just replaced my 120GB that I used to have in it, with a 250GB one   Currently with my xbox I can watch all divx/xvid anime shows, play snes, genesis, n64, arcade, and many other games, I backed up all the games I own (no pirate here ) so I don't have to put discs in anymore and I get faster loading times.  Modding the xbox turns enables you to do wonderful things.


bkaron: the chip your getting xecuter 2.3 pro (I would actually recommed you get the lite, since it's cheaper and most people don't need the pro functions), it comes with a switch that get placed on the outside of your box, when you turn it off it disables the modchip allowing the original bios to load up.  This allows you to play live games,  I will say never load a live game with the mod-chip enabled or your xbox will be banned from live and you will never be able to use that xbox to get on live again.  It seems like you alread found the best site for xbox stuff, www.xbox-scene.com.  Definitely check out the forums there, but do not ask where to download ANYTHING that is related to going onto your xbox (ex. bios, emulators, etc.), they will not tell you.  Flashing the bios is kinda combersome now (it came pre-flashed in the old days).  Your chip will come flashed with the cromwell bios which doesn't allow you do much except load linux onto your xbox.  Since your getting a xecuter go to www.teamxecuter.com and look under tutorials, it's windows based, so if you don't have a pc this might be kinda hard.  Hope this info helps


----------



## arone (Jul 6, 2004)

Modding your xbox will be one of the most rewarding things you will ever do - and for you M$ haters out there it even beats smashing it to pieces. What better way to stick your finger up at M$ than to take the symbol of its attempt to homogenize consumer pc hardware and turn it into something completely customisable and extremely useful - bet you thats something Bill never intended.

I have had my modded xbox for almost 2 years - swapped the HDD for a 80 gig and never looked back. With a upgraded HDD you can stick all your games (including emulators for MAME, PSX, N64, SEGA), Divx, MP3, photos etc. A full function media PC and games console under 400 bucks. No wonder M$ is making a loss on the hardware. www.xbox-scene.com is definitely the place to get info but IRC is where you will get files. For access to an Alladin's cave of every xbox binary, bios, dash you will ever need - even mac versions of some utilities - get yourself on EFNet - join channel #xbins - and read the welcome message very carefully


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jul 6, 2004)

The real question is:
Is anyone working on (or knows a way) a way to hack a PC or Mac to run XBox games? 

There HAS to be a way. I would much rather buy software and a controller for my mac and play xbox or PS2 games on it, rather than buy a console and hook up to a TV. I dont even own a TV right now, so this would be perfect!


----------



## sammyjojo (Jul 6, 2004)

delsoljb32 said:
			
		

> The real question is:
> Is anyone working on (or knows a way) a way to hack a PC or Mac to run XBox games?
> 
> There HAS to be a way. I would much rather buy software and a controller for my mac and play xbox or PS2 games on it, rather than buy a console and hook up to a TV. I dont even own a TV right now, so this would be perfect!



There is an xbox emulator for the pc called cxbx http://www.caustik.com/cxbx/, they made a decent amount of progress, but I doubt it'll be available for the mac any time soon.


----------



## solidsnake (Jul 6, 2004)

dammit I just want my xbox live to work !


----------

